# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Espectadores malvados?

## Mag Marches

Bueno, tengo una duda sobre algo que me a pasado esta mañana, y no e sabido muy bien que hacer:

Estaba en clase haciendo un truco, y en el momento en el que el espectador debia decir su carta, a dicho una que no era, es decir, si le he for***o un A de diamantes, dice otra carta para fastidiarmelo. La verdad esque me a pillado  un poco desprevenido y sólo se me a ocurrido decir: "No intentes engañar a un mago, nunca podras". :Mad1: 

A alguien más le a pasado esto alguna vez? Cómo habeis reaccionado? 

Muchas gracias!

----------


## mayico

Utiliza el buscador, se ha hablado mil y una vez de espectadores que intentan fastidiar, y de magos que no saben salir de las situaciones, de magos que no han creado un ambiente mágico para encauzar al espectador a disfrutar, y de muchas cosas que van con la pregunta que has hecho.

De todas formas, si dice otra, pues la busca y le dices, tomala mirala bien, ves? notas algo raro en tu carta? es muy ambiciosa, como tú, que intenta ser siempre la primera, como tu, machote... podría hacerte un juego de ambiciosa con ella pero no te lo mereces.

Diferencia entre espectador y compañero de clase, para mí no es lo mismo, la confianza existente no es la misma con un espectador que con tu compañero, por lo tanto, decirle que no le haces ningún juego bien puede parecer que él gana porque no te atreves, pero una retirada a tiempo es una victoria en el futuro.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Me parece que en el canuto es donde dice que cuando hagas magia te asegures de que la carta elegida por un espectador la vea más de una persona ya que podría darse le situacion como esta, donde el espectador para fastidiarte te intente engañar, en todo caso si solo estaba el viendo tu magia el sabe y tu sabes que adivinaste y te salio perfecto el juego así que el se quedó pensando en que tal vez no te pudo engañar porque tu te aferraste a que la que tu dijiste era la elegida y así se fue con el pensamiento de no haber logrado al 100% su objetivo de arruinarte el juego, para la otra intenta hacer otro tipo de juegos si se lo vas a hacer a una persona, como el fuera del universo o el espectador corta por lo aces etc. para que no te puedan engañar, y cuando halla gente has este tipo de juegos donde adivinas la carta para que halla gente que confirme tu acierto y no te intenten engañar de nuevo.

----------


## Teresa

Tienes un compañero de clase un poco tonto.

En el hipotético caso de que tú de verdad te hubieras equivocado de carta, lo que un compañero normal hubiera hecho, sería decirte que has acertado, vamos, es lo mínimo, pero encima mentir para fastidiar a otra persona me parece de lo más bajo.

----------


## Mag Marches

> En el hipotético caso de que tú de verdad te hubieras equivocado de  carta, lo que un compañero normal hubiera hecho, sería decirte que has  acertado, vamos, es lo mínimo, pero encima mentir para fastidiar a otra  persona me parece de lo más bajo.


No no! en cuanto coje la carta, siempre me aseguro de inmediato por si me e equivocado, asi que no es el caso, simplemente, son un poco tontos, como dices xD

----------


## S. Alexander

Me pasaba cuando estaba empezando, cogi la carta que habían dicho, hice un pintaje y salí del paso alegando una excusa mágica: "Porque en realidad las cosas no son lo que parecen, ya que esta carta, que tú has creído ver así, en realidad es precisamente la carta con la que estás pretendiendo engañarme".

Cuando vayas a presentar un juego, ten en cuenta todas las posibilidades si aún no sabes improvisar. Que te puedan mentir, que puedas fallar, que puedan quitarte la carta y cambiártela por otra...

----------


## Macpoole

A mi me parece que estuviste muy bien con eso de que "nunca podrás engañar a un mago".  A mi también me ha pasado.  Lo que he hecho a sido poner una discreta cara de sorpresa y decir: "no? De verdad? La magia a veces es misteriosa hasta para los magos". lo normal es que el espectador acabe confesando, si no lo hace pasa.  Él sabrá que es un capullo.

Por otra parte creo que debemos quitar dramatismo cuando los juegos salen mal.  El público siente las emociones que nosotros proyectamos, si no le damos importancia ellos tampoco se la darán.  Un ejemplo reciente. Estaba haciendo el matching couples de Henry Evans tras  una cena de trabajo. Explicaba que un mago con autoridad podía dar órdenes a las cartas y que estas obedecerían inmediatamente.  Todo iba fenomenal, se emparejaron las figuras, luego el espectador dijo alto en otra pareja, mezclamos y el espectador cortó por otra pareja, hasta que al final, cuando se muestran todas las cartas restantes emparejadas, algunas aparecieron desparejadas. Sonreí y dije: "bueno, siempre hay algunas desobedientes". El público sonrió y aplaudio.

Si tú no dramatizas ellos tampoco

----------


## luis_bcn

> Tienes un compañero de clase un poco tonto.
> 
> En el hipotético caso de que tú de verdad te hubieras equivocado de carta, lo que un compañero normal hubiera hecho, sería decirte que has acertado, vamos, es lo mínimo, pero encima mentir para fastidiar a otra persona me parece de lo más bajo.


 no estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de que un compañero normal hubiera hecho , si te equivocas tiene que decir que esa no era su carta ( imaginate que lo estas haciendo de broma para sacarla de otro sitio ,etc... y va el tio y te dice ,pues si esa era mi carta )

----------


## keiko_san

Buenas Mag Marches,

De todo se aprende, y éste no es un caso diferente. Debes aprender formas de salir de problemas o fallos, pero sobre todo debes aprender a quien hacer magia y a quien no.

Como dicen por ahi la confianza que tiene tu circulo mas cercano puede hacerles romper la barrera y levantar cartas cuando no deben, querer mezclar, cortar... cuando no deben hacerlo, o llegado el caso mentir sobre su carta. Todo ésto no pasa con publico real, con quien no tienes confianza y por lo tanto te respetan como mago.

Por eso cuando empezamos y nuestro publico son siempre personas conocidas, debemos escoger muy bien a quienes hacemos magia y a quienes no.

Uu abrazo!!

----------


## RamonGomez

Hola a todos, esta es una situación que de una manera u otra hemos sufrido alguna vez, ya sea porque el espectador ha querido "jugar" un poco con nosotros, o por estar bebido, o por otras innumerables razones. La magia de cerca es un arte vivo, un arte que requiere la participación de los espectadores y esa es una parte importante de estudio también, saber ver el tipo de espectador, si le gusta la magia, si quizás le frustra no saber el como y se siente engañado en vez de ilusionado, etc. Antes de empezar a hacer juegos se pueden ver distintos gestos o reacciones por parte de los espectadores... un cruzar de brazos, una mirada entre dos espectadores, un comentario o broma hacia el mago (y la reacción del resto al comentario) que te dan información sobre quien es el "lider" del grupo, o el gracioso o con quién tener cuidado en la sesión. Aunque a mi manera de entender, no hay que luchar contra los espectadores, sino intentar ponerlos de nuestro lado sin perder el control de la situación. En magia de cerca, cuando es entre amigos o trabajando de mesa en mesa, si vemos que esto es imposible, siempre podemos hacer uno "rapido" de final y parar de hacer magia.

Un saludo!

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Me pasó hace un par de meses, entre mis alumnos, que, tras dar a elegir una carta libremente (con Mnemónica de Tamariz, aclaro), giré, de espalda al público, y pedí que después de haberla eneñado a los demás, la devuelva al mazo.Cuando me volví, tras preguntar si ya lo había hecho, me di cuenta que la espectadora en cuestión tenía la mano derecha muy cerca del bolsillo derecho trasero de su jeans en actitud sospechosa (claro, no manejaba la m**********n)... Las leves sonrisas en los rostros de los demás espectadores (alumnos míos), me corroboraron la intuición... 
Cambié el juego previsto (tras mirar todas las cartas en extensión y asegurarme el sabotaje), diciendo que, con la carta escogida libremente, iba a hacer el juego más rápido del mundo. Que cuenten 3, 2, 1... Y la carta desaparece para aparecer en el bolsillo de la espectadora. Ella gritó del susto. Le convencí de que ya sabía que lo iba a hacer con otro juego

----------


## nyper

A mi me a pasado, y peores… para ser exacto algunos amigos míos por ejemplo les dices que te das la vuelta y metan la carta en la baraja y se la guardan al bolsillo.
Y con otro amigo mago, mientras el realizaba un efecto, vi que uno le daba vuelta a algunas cartas mientras barajaba. O.O
Así que me acerque y dije el típico “puedo barajar yo?” el mago se quedo un poco cortado y me dijo que si.
Yo baraje dejándolo todo como estaba, y encima le lleve la carta que había cogido el espectadora top 1. final feliz y todo improvisado jajaja

----------


## S. Alexander

También me ha ocurrido que se hayan guardado una carta. Igual que a Vicente Canuto, no me gusta absolutamente nada dar la espalda al público, pero si cuando se la doy hacen eso, tengo un juego preparado para la ocasión, y espero que todo el mundo si tiene previsto perder la baraja de vista tenga uno, porque queda incluso más fuerte que quizá el juego que vas a hacer.

Hago como que tengo un dedo buscador. ¿Con qué fin? Encontrar la carta: Les digo que la carta he pedido que la metiese en la baraja y mezclase para que no hubiera forma posible de que yo supiera qué carta es, de forma que cuando volviese a coger la baraja estuviese completamente perdida. Le pido al malvado/a espectador/a que coja varias cartas, parecidas a la suya, y la suya entre ellas, no importa el número, y que las reparta por la mesa boca abajo, sin que yo vea sus caras.
No digo que diga en alto el nombre de su carta porque ya que es tan malvado/a podría mentir, lo que hago es que me toque con su mano el dedo buscador, de forma que al tocar, detectará la carta que ha tocado y se pondrá a buscar como loco. Efectivamente, cuando el dedo "olisquea", se pone a buscar, hago como que se acelera, me cojo de la muñeca como si me pudiese, empieza a ir alrededor de la mesa, se intenta salir a la calle a jugar, le pego, busca, busca y de pronto, se para completamente erecto señalando hacia el espectador/a que se la ha guardado. Le pregunto, dudando, al dedo, ¿que la tiene él/ella? ¿Seguro? ¡Te la has guardado!, ¿¡sácala a ver!?.

Si el espectador se hace el remolón (suele pasar si se ha tomado una copita de más), le pregunto al dedo otra vez y le digo: ¡El dedo no miente! La tienes tú. Bueno, ya que la ha detectado y te la has guardado, te la regalo, como recuerdo de que un solo dedo pudo vencer tu... inteligencia.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## luis_bcn

Si el espectador se hace el remolón (suele pasar si se ha tomado una copita de más), le pregunto al dedo otra vez y le digo: ¡El dedo no miente! La tienes tú. Bueno, ya que la ha detectado y te la has guardado, te la regalo, como recuerdo de que un solo dedo pudo vencer tu... inteligencia.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

hasta a qui ibas bien ,hasta que has dicho lo de la inteligencia ,como pone en todos los libros nunca crees un conflicto con el espectador ,no lo pongas en tu contra ni subestimes su inteligencia, en verdad creo que no lo dices por tu personalidad ,pero si no lo dices tampoco lo escribas ,xDD

----------


## manuelpas

Uff, yo por si acaso procuro no dar la espalda al público en estos casos, pero no por que piense que me van a "fastidiar" sino porque no se si van a seguir bien mis instrucciones o la van a "cagar" sin querer; pero por lo que veo soy un cándido de narices. Cuanta mala leche hay por el mundo, lo tendré en cuenta para el futuro.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Si el espectador se hace el remolón (suele pasar si se ha tomado una copita de más), le pregunto al dedo otra vez y le digo: ¡El dedo no miente! La tienes tú. Bueno, ya que la ha detectado y te la has guardado, te la regalo, como recuerdo de que un solo dedo pudo vencer tu... inteligencia.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander
> 
> hasta a qui ibas bien ,hasta que has dicho lo de la inteligencia ,como pone en todos los libros nunca crees un conflicto con el espectador ,no lo pongas en tu contra ni subestimes su inteligencia, en verdad creo que no lo dices por tu personalidad ,pero si no lo dices tampoco lo escribas ,xDD


LOL, cagada en la última palabra, ¿eh? Jajajaj. Sé que os podéis tirar a mi cuello, pero esas circunstancias no se dan cuando trabajo de mago sino cuando hago magia en plan aficionado. Es decir, o es un conocido, o un desconocido, no es ningún evento formal y o bien hay confianza o bien me ha hartado. Y cuando soy retado por un conocido o un desconocido... lo siento, pero me tiro a su cuello con todas las armas que tengo para que el resto tome ejemplo y el malvado quede ridiculizado. Toda ridiculización va seguida de un "es broma hombre, no te pongas así". Si se da el caso de que tengo a un espectador conflictivo en un ámbito de magia como aficionado, el siguiente juego es el último de la lista, porque sé que va a ir a por mí, y por ello el siguiente juego es uno de los "impillables". Automático, o con vía mágica, o ambos a la vez... pero en todos los casos demoledor e impillable.

Insisto, tiráos a mi cuello si queréis, pero en un ámbito informal cuando aparece un "chulo/a" yo actúo así... desde el humor, claro.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Eso, manuelpas, tú como en la cárcel, nada de dar la espalda a nadie... =P

----------


## nyper

> LOL, cagada en la última palabra, ¿eh? Jajajaj. Sé que os podéis tirar a mi cuello, pero esas circunstancias no se dan cuando trabajo de mago sino cuando hago magia en plan aficionado. Es decir, o es un conocido, o un desconocido, no es ningún evento formal y o bien hay confianza o bien me ha hartado. Y cuando soy retado por un conocido o un desconocido... lo siento, pero me tiro a su cuello con todas las armas que tengo para que el resto tome ejemplo y el malvado quede ridiculizado. Toda ridiculización va seguida de un "es broma hombre, no te pongas así". Si se da el caso de que tengo a un espectador conflictivo en un ámbito de magia como aficionado, el siguiente juego es el último de la lista, porque sé que va a ir a por mí, y por ello el siguiente juego es uno de los "impillables". Automático, o con vía mágica, o ambos a la vez... pero en todos los casos demoledor e impillable.
> 
> Insisto, tiráos a mi cuello si queréis, pero en un ámbito informal cuando aparece un "chulo/a" yo actúo así... desde el humor, claro.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander
> 
> PD: Eso, manuelpas, tú como en la cárcel, nada de dar la espalda a nadie... =P


lo siento por el resto, pero yo comparto la misma idea que alexander. una cosa es sacar a un espectador voluntario y dedicarte a reírte de el y que parezca tonto, y otra muy distinta es dar una buena cazada a un espectador cuya única intención es "joder" y la verdad que por experiencia propia, si hay mas gente, son ellos los que luego van a por el diciéndole que no le fastidie la magia a los demás.
por cierto: muy buena idea la del dedo.  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

no estamos diciendo de quedarte con el de buenas maneras y sutilmente dandole a entender que no fastidie mas ,si no que le estas diciendo que un dedo vence a su inteligencia que es distinto,veamos ,si lo haces sutilmente y sin llegar a humillarle el lo pillara y dejara de meterse ya que se arriesga a que la proxima no seas tan amable y lo puedas ridiculizar ,pero si le dices lo de la inteligencia va a ir a por ti y cualquier cosa que vea lo va a decir ya que tendra ese reto de demostrar que no es tan tonto digamos,ya a sido humillado ,que mas puede perder ??
un abrazo y no seais tan capu......,xDDD

----------


## S. Alexander

xDDD También está el tono de cómo lo digas, hombre. Además, más "cruel" que aquel comentario de Piedrahita, no recuerdo hace cuanto... me dejó completamente anonadado... ano... nadado... ¡¡ano nadado!! ¡Puaj!

----------


## Prendes

¿qué comentario de piedrahita?

----------


## Mag Marches

ese comentario no me suena de nada xD cuando lo dice?

----------


## mayico

No era a merches, era a adrian pero lo arregló...

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues por mucho que busco no encuentro el vídeo en el que sale, lo siento :( Pero bueno, que no digo nada de Piedrahita, al menos su personaje es majisísimo, era por poner un ejemplo. ^^''

----------


## renard

En este video intentan fastidiar a Lennart Green minuto 5,20 robandole una carta.De verdad este tipo de espectadores me parecen pateticos no hablo de Gustamante que se porto como un caballero sino del otro que no see como se llama ni quiero saverlo http://youtu.be/fPgVAWO1MYw un saludo.

----------


## Tracer

No se si es algo involuntario Renard... a mi me lo parecio.

----------


## renard

igual me equivoco pero no lo creo se ve claramente como la tira utilisando su mano para cubrir la fechoria y que no se vea,ademas si no lo hubiera echo aposta lo logico es que la recoja antes que se lo pidan el save que a tirado una carta al suelo se delata cuando le pide perdon.ojala me equivoque.me gustaria saver que piensan los demas

----------


## Tracer

Creo que hay un momento en que se vuelve loco mezclando a lo loco y dandole vueltas a las cartas y se le cae, y es de buena educacion pedir perdon... no veo intencionalidad... y espero no equivocarme... pero puede ser, si tu lo ves asi.

----------


## MagDani

Yo tampoco veo intencionalidad, quizás es que siempre pienso bien, pero no me lo ha parecido

----------


## renard

Igual me equivoco pero yo pienso que no es trigo limpio.Si se ve como utilisa su mano como cobertura para tirar la carta,y sigo diciendo despues de tirarla porque no la recoge.mirar en el minuto 5,13 antes de este minuto hace una pausa la tira y despues empieza a mezclar a lo loco lo he mirado mas de 20 veces.

----------


## Gabrielle

Si alguien intenta sabotearte el juego, creeis que es correcto cuadrar  el mazo de nuevo, ofrecerselo al saboteador y decir " ya que no me dejas  continuar, quizás prefieras hacernos alguna demostración".
Cordiales saludos

----------


## renard

Gabrielle no es una buena idea tienes otras salidas dependiendo de como te quiera sabotear el juego,el otro dia hice un juego y un señor dijo claro tienes unas cartas de mas,el tio se equivoco ya que no tenia nada de mas le basile y le pegue un par de cortes el tio ya no se metio mas y disfruto con los demas.Si le dejas la baraja el tio es capaz de hacerte el juego de las 21 o algo peor.

----------


## nyper

No ganas nada con ello... Aun que que dan ganas pero bueno. todo depende también de si estáis los dos solos o hay mas gente... Si estáis solos los dos apaga y vamonos. Si hay más, intenta ignorarle, y si es muy difícil porque se te hecha encima (en contra de la opinión de la mayoría de la gente de este foro) yo le hago un  juego a el que sea bastante automático y que no pueda arruinar, dándole un enfoque de que al final quede él haciendo un poco el ridículo. las pocas veces que e necesitado hacer esto, a funcionado y se a callado.

----------


## Gabrielle

Dicho así tenneis razón, el problema es que soy un tanto impulsiva aveces, y como sé que no es correcto decir lo que yo diría, me lo callo (aunque tampoco es la solución) aunque visto desde la persectiva de renard... vaia tela si un mago sabotea a otro jajaj

----------

